# Anyone else wanna try some snake oil???



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I usually don't bother looking past the picture on these products but this one I am reading alot of success stories and am gonna give it a go. Ordering I have to get a quote to Canada, but does anyone else want to try this and split on shipping??

http://www.uwcmn.com/vibrant-liquid-aquarium-cleaner

http://reef2reef.com/threads/vibrant-liquid-aquarium-cleaner-discussion-thread.271428/


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

nc208082 said:


> I usually don't bother looking past the picture on these products but this one I am reading alot of success stories and am gonna give it a go. Ordering I have to get a quote to Canada, but does anyone else want to try this and split on shipping??
> 
> http://www.uwcmn.com/vibrant-liquid-aquarium-cleaner
> 
> http://reef2reef.com/threads/vibrant-liquid-aquarium-cleaner-discussion-thread.271428/


I am mildly curious.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Lol Nick. 

I have some serious turf algae goin on in my tank lol, but this sounds too good to be true lol. 

But I find it hard to believe all those people would be lying lol. 

I'm interested in trying it out, if shipping is too expensive to Canada, we can ship it to my cousins place in the US. 

But I would like to get more info from others! 

Shipping within the US is 8.00USD when I tried it through UWC's online store.


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm interested to join that group buy! Let's get it out today ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

Sounds like it's a modified form of carbon/bacteria dosing. Nothing that crazy. The price isn't too bad for a bacterial solution if it's effective.

For comparison, I paid $55 for a years worth of Prodibio Biodigest (bacteria) which will consume about $20 worth of Vodka/Vinegar. My results started about 3 weeks in and are good enough that I may have to give away my Urchins and Sea Cucumber.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Look like a very good product. So it will not only kill bryopsis algae, it also kills hair algae and cyano such as red slime, right?


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

I have contacted them for a group order to get good shipping rates. Let's setup a list of participants. Who's in ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

heres a list of all the algaes is targets.

"What algae strains does Vibrant rid and how fast does it work?

Vibrant is a true beast and we have not yet come across a algae that Vibrant can not beat out. Below I will list a general timeline of how fast Vibrant works on frequent algae strains that cause issues in reef aquariums.

Cloudy/hazy Water- 1 dose
Diatoms - 1-2 doses
Cyanobacteria - (Yes, it will outcompete another bacteria) 1-5 doses
Dinoflagellates - 2-5 doses
Bubble algae - 3-8 doses
Hair Algae - 3-5 doses (depending on species of hair and how bad the infestation is)
Turf Algae - 8-20 doses ( again, depending on species and how bad the infestation is)
Bryopsis - 6-30 doses ( again, depending on species and how bad the infestation is)

There are a lot of factors that come into play for how fast it rids a certain algae strain in one persons tank verses another. The cleaner and the better your aquarium is maintained, the faster you are going to see results. It will clean neglected tanks also, it just takes more time as the bacteria population has to grow to consume and outcompete the algae. Generally it is very fast acting and people see very positive results after their first dose, some as soon as a few hours later."


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

That is great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

The company states it is safe to use with macro algaes but not with ATS, I did read some users report a die off of their macro algaes after using this products, some did not. So I would take that into caution when considering if this may be right for you.

If this works for half the algaes it has listed it is worth it in my opinion and if it does all, then this product is amazing.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

This thread title caught my attention ... trying to get rid of some algae & wouldn't mind trying out this "snake oil" ...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

It does sound too good to be true, but the theory seems sound.

I gather they don't ship to Canada?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

They do, but you need to contact them and then they will give you a quote.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

I'll set up a group buy. 

We can ship to my cousins place in the US. He'll be coming here on Nov 5th.

I think shipping for more than 1 is 10USD actually within the US. 

See group buy sub.


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

Vinoy Thomas said:


> I'll set up a group buy.
> 
> We can ship to my cousins place in the US. He'll be coming here on Nov 5th.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an interesting product- I'd be in for the group buy


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Has anyone heard any testimony from people using this for freshwater planted tanks? My concern is that it would use the nutrients that my plants needs and cause deficiencies. A cure to algae sounds pretty damn good though.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

It sounds too good to be true.

Good luck guys


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

There are a few similar products out there. These just add a certain strains of bacteria into the reef aquarium. Dr. Tim's has one. KZ, probidio and AF also sell bacteria. I believe sewage plants use bacterial strains for instance. Here's Dr. Tim's:

http://www.drtimsaquatics.com/natural-aquarium-cleaner


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Boreas said:


> Has anyone heard any testimony from people using this for freshwater planted tanks? My concern is that it would use the nutrients that my plants needs and cause deficiencies. A cure to algae sounds pretty damn good though.


for freshwater, I would suggest using JBL Algol instead!

------------------------------------

How much do they charge for a bottle if we do a group buy? Cheaper than $39 CAD? + shipping?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> There are a few similar products out there. These just add a certain strains of bacteria into the reef aquarium. Dr. Tim's has one. KZ, probidio and AF also sell bacteria. I believe sewage plants use bacterial strains for instance. Here's Dr. Tim's:
> 
> http://www.drtimsaquatics.com/natural-aquarium-cleaner


While it does certainly use bacteria there is definately something else in the mix that sets it apart from your typical bacteria designed to reduce nitrate and phosphate. The directions and advertisements do not make mention of this reducing nutrients but targets algae instead.

As with my first post this sounds like your typical snake oil bit. But the number of users on forums commenting on how it actually works is why it's making me curious about it. We now have technology that we couldn't imagine ten years ago. Alkalinity monitoring is now a realty so is it that far fetched that someone may have found a treatment that targets only algaes?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

This does sound like a very interesting product. It does seem like it works as advertised based on user experience. I am also curious and would like to try it out but perhaps I'll wait a bit more to learn more about longer term effects, like few years at least. 

I don't know how they discovered the bacteria strain that does the job but isn't it fundamentally the same as achieving ULNS and starves algae? Some users experienced macro algae issues after using the product but how does it not affect other photosynthetic organisms including corals?


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

any value in getting a gallon or several and splitting it up


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

We are doing that. We did a group buy for it.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

is it too late to get in


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

mensa said:


> is it too late to get in


Unfortunately yes  I placed the order yesterday.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Post some reviews guys. I am sceptical but I'm really hoping that this works as advertised.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I just missed group buy as well but after going thru that reef2reef thread I just ordered some. Its almost to hard to believe but with that many positive reviews its gotta be worth it. If anything just to give a boost to your corals. Cyano and detris and turf algaes are my nemisis. Every water change I'm sucking that crap out and I'm getting tired of it. So I'm excited for it. But will just have to wait a little longer then everyone else

Subscribed


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I missed getting in on it. Is there another group buy or waiting list?


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

Any early results in yet?
Also anybody else to make a buy?


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

mensa said:


> Any early results in yet?
> Also anybody else to make a buy?


I feel like I'm noticing the turf algae I have beginning to turn white, but it might just be placebo lol.

Since, the algae I have is lighter than your regular gha.

I'll give it a few more weeks though before I make my judgement.


----------

